# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος-Ψυγεία (Oceangoing - Reefer vessels)

## helatros68

Νομίζω ότι στο φόρουμ δεν υπάρχει ενότητα σχετική με τα πλοία ψυγεία. Εαν κάνω λάθος οι moderators να κάνουν την ανάλογη διόρθωση. Κάνω την αρχή με τις φωτογραφίες του Swan Chacabuco κατά την διάρκεια πετρελευσης στην ράδα του Πειραιά στις 14.2.2009 και με του Neerlandic πάλι στην ράδα του Πειραιά στις 21.2.2009
swan chacabuco.jpg
neerlandic.jpg

----------


## matsapli

Τραβηγμενη στις 20/03/2007 απο τον μωλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## helatros68

Αλλο ενα ψυγειο με πολυ ομορφες γραμμες το EW Jackson στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 14.3.2009

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ψυγείο που λάτρεψα μόλις το είδα για τις πανέμορφες γραμμές του!
Celtic Sea

----------


## Trakman

Bering Sea, αγκυροβολημένο στο Αίγιο.

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ακόμη, Green Majestic

----------


## Trakman

Pacific Reefer, εν πλω για Αίγιο, σήμερα από το Ρίο!

----------


## helatros68

Το Estia I αγκυροβολημενο στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 4.4.2009

----------


## helatros68

Το Crystal Orchid αγκυροβολημενο στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 26.4.2009

----------


## Trakman

Ivory Girl, αφιερωμένη στον helatros68!

----------


## Trakman

Ξανά το Ivory Girl, αυτή τη φορά εξερχόμενο από τον Κορινθιακό. 
Αφιερωμένη στον Eng, στο Nissos Mykonos και στο Μιλτιάδη!

----------


## Eng

> Ξανά το Ivory Girl, αυτή τη φορά εξερχόμενο από τον Κορινθιακό. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Eng, στο Nissos Mykonos και στο Μιλτιάδη!


Σ'ευχαριστω, να σε ρωτησω εγκυκλοπαιδικα, τον ηλιο πως τον ζωγραφησες ετσι..?? Υπεροχος..

Υ.Γ, ελα Μηχανοστασια, στο χωρο μου!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεικανένας δουλέψει σε εταιρεία με ψυγεία να μας δώσει κάνα στοιχείο; Τι ταξίδια κάνουν; Ποιά λιμάνια πιάνουν συνήθως; Πως ψύχονται τα αμπάρια; Αν έχουν κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στη φόρτωση; Τι ειδικούς όρους έχουν οι νάυλοι; κ.λπ.

----------


## sonia24

> Έχεικανένας δουλέψει σε εταιρεία με ψυγεία να μας δώσει κάνα στοιχείο; Τι ταξίδια κάνουν; Ποιά λιμάνια πιάνουν συνήθως; Πως ψύχονται τα αμπάρια; Αν έχουν κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στη φόρτωση; Τι ειδικούς όρους έχουν οι νάυλοι; κ.λπ.


 
Τώρα για το αμπάρι και δεν είμαι και η πλέον ειδική, πάντως ξέρω ότι σίγουρα χρειάζονται γεννήτρια και ειδικά διαμορφωμένη θερμοκρασία για το κάθε εμπόρευμα αναλόγως. Οι γεννήτριες ενοικιάζονται από το κάθε πρακτορείο (εδώ πάλι τα ποσά είναι ανάλογα) . απ' όσο γνωρίζω η μόνη ιδιαιτερότητα είναι ότι φορτώνονται πάντα την τελευταία στιγμή γιατι δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται πάντα στην πρίζα. 

Τώρα για τα λιμάνια που πιάνουν, δεν ξερω. Προσωπικά δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει κάτι ιδιαίτερο. όπου έπρεπε να εξαχθεί τυρι η κατεψυγμένα προιόντα πήγαιναν! 

αν κάποιος έχει κάτι άλλο....

----------


## helatros68

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο να ανεβει μια φωτογραφια και σε αυτη την ενοτητα. Το Amfitrite I στην Κυνοσουρα στις 13.6.2009
amfitrite i 13.6.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Και ενα ακομα ψυγειο. Το Sevillan Reefer στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 28.6.2009
sevillan reefer 28.6.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Elbrus στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 6.6.2009
elbrus 6.6.09.jpg

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Ό,τι τυχόν απορίες έχετε σχετικά με τα πλοία ψυγεία ίσως μπορώ να σας τις λύσω εγώ.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Natsios

helatros68 ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες σου και τη προσπαθειά σου να ζωντανέψει λίγο το θέμα. Έχουν τον δικό τους τύπο, την δική τους ομορφιά τα πλοία ψυγεία.
Φίλε karfamyla_hios μην περιμένεις μόνο απορίες. Ξεκίνα να μας περιγράφεις το πλοία ψυγεία, (αμπάρια, ψυκτικές, μονώσεις, φορτία, κτλ) αλλά και τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους σε σχέση με τους άλλους τύπους εμπορικών πλοίων και οι απορίες να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα προκύψουν στη συνέχεια

----------


## Eng

> Φίλε karfamyla_hios μην περιμένεις μόνο απορίες. Ξεκίνα να μας περιγράφεις το πλοία ψυγεία, (αμπάρια, ψυκτικές, μονώσεις, φορτία, κτλ) αλλά και τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους σε σχέση με τους άλλους τύπους εμπορικών πλοίων και οι απορίες να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα προκύψουν στη συνέχεια


Και οχι μονο απο τεχνικης αποψης, αλλά θα ηταν πολυ καλο να μας πεις τις αρμοδιοτητες των αξιωματικων αλλά και του πληρώματος σε κατασταση φορτιου, σε operation αλλα και ποιες ειναι οι εργασιες συντηρησης που γινονται. Ακόμα ή ισως πρωτα πρωτα να μας πεις αν υπαρχει καποια ειδικη συνθεση / απαίτηση για πληρωματα.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Τ απλοία ψυγεία έχουν συνήθως 4 αμπάρια τα οποία χωρίζονται σε διαμερίσματα (Compartments) τα οποία κλείνουν και μπορούν να κρατήσουν ανεξάρτητες θερμοκρασίες.

Για παράδειγμα 1 αμπάρι μπορεί να έχει 4 διαμερίσματα, άρα 16 διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες. αναλόγως το πλοίο μπορούν να δουλεύουν 4 ηλεκτρομηχανές που ψύχουν τα αμπάρια σε θερμοκρασίες από -20 βαθμούς.

Πολλά ψυγεία έχουν τη δυνατότητα να φορτώσουν και containers(κανονικά ή ψυγεία).

Από πλευράς πληρωμάτων έχουν το πλήρωμα ενός Bulk Carrier + ενός Reefer Engineer (Reefer engineer lisence) που επιβλέπει τα ψυκτικά και τις θερμοκρασίες.  

E . M . Ψ .

----------


## Natsios

Εδώ είναι το ερώτημα! 4 διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες ανα αμπάρι που κλείνει με καπάκι (hatch cover) όπως όλα τα άλλα αμπάρια πλοίων και χωρίζεται στα 4 αυτά διαμερίσματα με κουραδόρους. Οκ όλοι οι μπουλμέδες και γενικά τα αμπάρια είναι μονωμένα για τη διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας,  ποιος είναι ομως ο τύπος των καπακιών και τι ιδιαιτερότητες έχει (αν έχει) το κλείσιμό τους για να αποφευχθούν οι απώλειες θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## Eng

Να υποθεσουμε Ιγνατιε πως σιγουρα το packing στα rubber channels των καπακιων θα πρεπει να ειναι ειδικου τυπου που να μην επιτρεπουν την απώλεια θερμοκρασιας αλλά ισως και τα καπάκια να ειναι double skin - ξερεις αυτο που ειναι σας κουτι - και με ειδικες μονωσεις σην εσωτερικη του επιφανεια.
Ελπιζω να μην ενοχλει να κανουμε και καμια...υπόθεση ετσι??  :Very Happy: 
Ομως ο λογος ειναι στον φιλο μας kardamyla_hios..

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> Να υποθεσουμε Ιγνατιε πως σιγουρα το packing στα rubber channels των καπακιων θα πρεπει να ειναι ειδικου τυπου που να μην επιτρεπουν την απώλεια θερμοκρασιας αλλά ισως και τα καπάκια να ειναι double skin - ξερεις αυτο που ειναι σας κουτι - και με ειδικες μονωσεις σην εσωτερικη του επιφανεια.
> Ελπιζω να μην ενοχλει να κανουμε και καμια...υπόθεση ετσι?? 
> Ομως ο λογος ειναι στον φιλο μας kardamyla_hios..


Σίγουρα υπάρχουν μονώσεις.

Θα κοιτάξω να σας φέρω φωτογραφίες να δείτε πως είναι μέσα τα αμπάρια.

Πάντως τώρα με το 360 quality code (HAACP) πέφτει πολύ δουλειά μέσα στα αμπάρια για να εναρμονιστούν με τις ανάγκες του κώδικα.

Επιστρέφω με αρκετό υλικό !

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον φίλε kardamyla_hios...

Αν μπορείς να μας πεις (και σύμφωνα με του νέους κώδικες) τι επιθεωρήσεις και δοκιμές γίνονται πριν το φόρτωμα σχετικά με την καθαριότητα των αμπαριών και τις σχετικά με την επάρκεια των ψυκτικών μέσων (αν γίνεται κάποια δοκιμή για τη θερμοκρασία και αν ναι για πόσο χρόνο κ.λπ.).

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !


Στις οδηγίες ταξιδιού (Voyage Instructions) αναφέρεται αν χρειάζεται κάποια πρόψυξη (precooling) και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα.

Στο λιμάνι γίνεται επιθεώρηση ότι τα αμπάρια είναι στη σωστή θερμοκρασία και αρχίζει η φόρτωση.

Το πλοίο στέλνει κάθε μέρα τις θερμοκρασίες σε κάθε διαμέρισμα (Compartment) και κάποιες φορές γίνεται και δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος στο φορτίο για να δουν αν είναι όντως έτσι.

Για παράδειγμα η μπανάνα μεταφέρεται στους 13,5 βαθμούς. Κάποια κατεψυγμένα φορτία φτάνουν και στους -20 βαθμούς.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Eng

Να κανω ομως και την ερωτηση, γιατι καποιος να επιλεξει να μεταφερει τα προιοντα του με ενα "ψυγειο" και οχι με ενα "container". Το ρωταω με αφορμη τη μπανανα καθως εχω τυχει να ειμαι σε container που κουβαλαγε μπανανες. 
Φανταζομαι πως με το "ψυγειο" μπορεις να μεταφερεις προϊοντα που απαιτουν πολυ χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες.

----------


## Natsios

Είναι θέμα παρτίδας/ποσότητας φορτίου. Με τα contαiner μεταφέρεις μικρότερες ποσότητες απο το να φορτώσεις ολόκληρα αμπάρια. Σκέψου οτι η γνωστή "dole" για παράδειγμα έχει δικά της βαπόρια (ισως χρονοναυλωμένα) ψυγεία που τα φορτώνει μόνο μπανάνα και στα αμπάρια και σε ψυγεια  container στη κουβέρτα. Το container που ήσουν φόρτωνε μόνο ψυγεία container? Είχε μπρίζες για όλα?

----------


## Eng

> Είναι θέμα παρτίδας/ποσότητας φορτίου. Με τα contαiner μεταφέρεις μικρότερες ποσότητες απο το να φορτώσεις ολόκληρα αμπάρια. Σκέψου οτι η γνωστή "dole" για παράδειγμα έχει δικά της βαπόρια (ισως χρονοναυλωμένα) ψυγεία που τα φορτώνει μόνο μπανάνα και στα αμπάρια και σε ψυγεια  container στη κουβέρτα. Το container που ήσουν φόρτωνε μόνο ψυγεία container? Είχε μπρίζες για όλα?


Ειχα παει σε ενα βαπορι στη Γουατεμαλα και κει ηταν το εργστασιο της chiquita που ειχε ναυλώσει 3 κοντεινερ για να μεταφερει μπανανες στην Ν.Αμερικη. Το container ειχε μπριζες, οπως βεβαια και τα περισσοτερα που γνωριζω. Παντως εχω μια μικρη υπονοια οτι τα ψυγεια ηταν σε λειτουργεια πιο παλια, γιατι πλεον οι απαιτησεις ψυξης, ισως να μπορουν να ικανοποιηθούν και απο containers αφου πολλα απο αυτα εχουν και ψυκτικη εγκατασταση περαν απο τις μπριζες.

----------


## helatros68

Αλλο ενα ψυγειο στην ραδα του Πειραια,το Kashima Bay κατασκευης 1984,στις 10.12.2009.


kashima bay 10.12.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Πετρελευση του Wealth Reefer στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 13.12.2009. Λογω της ατμοσφαιρας ο Πατροκλος φαινεται σαν να ειναι διπλα..


wealth reefer 13.12.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Frio Roma στον Σαρωνικο στις 28.4.2006.


frio roma 28.4.2006.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Peruvian Reefer κατα την πετρελευση του στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 4.1.2010.

peruvian reefer 4.1.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Πετρελευση του Nova Caledonia imo no.8518807 κατασκευης 1986 στη ραδα του Πειραια στις 15.1.2010.

nova caledonia 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Τα ψυγεια Pierre Doux κατασκευης 1995 και  Louis Pasteur του 1996 στο Περαμα στις 15.1.2010.


reefers 15.1.2010.jpg

pierre doux+louis pasteur 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Πετρελευση του Ice Fern,κατασκευης 1990, στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 16.1.2010.

ice fern 16.1.2010.jpg

----------


## veloudios

Τι χρειάζεται για να πάρεις lisence Reefer Engineer?

Οι βλάβες στα συστήματα ψύξης κατα τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού πως αντιμετωπίζονται? 

Στα κοντεινεράδικα, τι εξασφάλιση υπάρχει για τη μεταφορά ψυχρού ή κατεψυγμένου φορτίου?

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Τα ψυγεία έχουν 3 ή 4 ηλεκτρομηχανές για τη ψύξη των αμπαριών.

Ποτέ δεν τις δουλεύεις όλες μαζί. Πάντα βαφήνεις 1-2 Stand By για emergency.

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Eng

> Το Frio Roma στον Σαρωνικο στις 28.4.2006.
> 
> 
> frio roma 28.4.2006.jpg


Γνωστο το βαπορακι.. Τυπου Japan Reefer Type. B&W 6L42MC, Aux. Eng. 3 x Yanmar 220L

----------


## helatros68

Το Tropical Morn,κατασκευης 1986,στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 6.3.2010.

tropical morn 6.3.2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Και κατι απο αμπαρι ψυγειου..

02020027.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Και κατι απο αμπαρι ψυγειου..
> 
> 02020027.jpg


Κρίνοντας από τα χιόνια...το ψυγείο είναι μέσα στο αμπάρι ή απ'έξω?!?!?!? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Γιώργαρε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέπουμε τους κουραδόρους και τα καπάκια των διαμερισμάτων όπως είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα.



> Εδώ είναι το ερώτημα! 4 διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες ανα αμπάρι που κλείνει με καπάκι (hatch cover) όπως όλα τα άλλα αμπάρια πλοίων και χωρίζεται στα 4 αυτά διαμερίσματα με κουραδόρους. Οκ όλοι οι μπουλμέδες και γενικά τα αμπάρια είναι μονωμένα για τη διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας,  ποιος είναι ομως ο τύπος των καπακιών και τι ιδιαιτερότητες έχει (αν έχει) το κλείσιμό τους για να αποφευχθούν οι απώλειες θερμοκρασίας?





> Να υποθεσουμε Ιγνατιε πως σιγουρα το packing στα rubber channels των καπακιων θα πρεπει να ειναι ειδικου τυπου που να μην επιτρεπουν την απώλεια θερμοκρασιας αλλά ισως και τα καπάκια να ειναι double skin - ξερεις αυτο που ειναι σας κουτι - και με ειδικες μονωσεις σην εσωτερικη του επιφανεια.
> Ελπιζω να μην ενοχλει να κανουμε και καμια...υπόθεση ετσι?? 
> Ομως ο λογος ειναι στον φιλο μας kardamyla_hios..

----------


## Eng

Στα ψυγεια υπαρχουν οι ψυκτικες εγκαταστασεις ή τα reefer compressors. Αυτα βρισκονται στα deck house. Το φρεον περναει μεσω σωληνόσεων απο το αμπαρι και μεσω air blowers κατανεμεται ο ψυχρος αερας μεσα στο αμπαρι. Το αμπαρι αποτελειται απο επιμερους κουραδορους ή Tween dks που μπορει να χωριζουν το αμπαρι σε 2,3 εως και 4 επιπεδα (αναλογα με το μεγεθος). Τωρα η ψυξη μπορει βεβαιως να ειναι ρυθμιζομενη - που ειναι πολυ λογικο γιατι αλλιως ψυχεται το χαμιλοτερο επιπεδο (Τ.Τοp Level) σε σχεση με το επιπεδο στο πρωτο επιπεδο. Αυτη λοιπον η ρυμιση μπορει να γινει μεσω των ανεμιστιρων που ειπαμε πιο πανω οπου ρυθμιζοντας τη ταχυτητα μπορουμε να δημιουργησουμε περισσοτερη ψυξη στο πανω μερος του αμπαριου και λιγοτερη στο πατο.

----------


## helatros68

Δυο ψυγεια στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 8.5.2010. Το Taisetsu κατασκευης 1986 και το Uranus κατασκευης 1989.

taisetsu 8.5.2010.jpg

uranus 8.5.2010.jpg

----------


## giorgoss

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες και ακομα πιο χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες που δίνετε...Γνωρίζει λοιπόν κανείς εάν υπάρχει εταιρεία με ψυγεία υπο ελληνική σημαία....?

----------


## Eng

Κατι ακομα απο Ψυγεια.. Ενας απο τους τροπους εκφορτωσης.

24070040.jpg

24070042.jpg

----------


## Eng

Να ενα ωραιο λευκο βαπορι..

3.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Γεια σου Γιωργαρε με τις ομορφιες σου. 
Χρονια πολλά

----------


## Eng

Οι κουραδόροι απο τα Ψυγεία.

DSC00775.JPG

----------


## Eng

Μια Σουηδεζα στα λευκά..  Sorry, το πλοιο ειναι "γεννημενο" στην Αγγλια. 

22060008.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Μια Σουηδεζα στα λευκά..
> 
> 22060008.jpg


Προκλητικά όμορφη η Σουηδέζα σου! Κατάλευκη και φινετσάτη, με θηλυκές γραμμές απο πλώρα μεχρι πρύμα. Με όμορφο κομοδεσιο, ευρύχωρο και απλομένο οχι πολυκατοικια όρθια όπως συνηθιζεται τελευταία.

----------


## Trakman

Crown Sapphire...όμορφο και λαμπερό!
Για τους εξαιρετικούς Eng, Natsios και Παναγιώτη

Trakakis_P2050684.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα Ψυγεία έχουν ρε παιδί μου μια ξεχωριστή ομορφιά !  Μπράβο Γιώργο !

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Κώστα, νομίζω ότι είναι τα ομορφότερα εμπορικά!!! 
Σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Leo

Και ο Eng θα συμφωνήσει μαζί σας   :Wink:  και ο helatros68 αλλά και εγώ που θα σας πω ότι όταν λέμε ένα βαπόρι έχει σπαθάτη πλώρη εννοούμε αυτό.

----------


## Eng

That is correct.. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  cpt.Leo!!!

----------


## renion

> Crown Sapphire...όμορφο και λαμπερό!
> Για τους εξαιρετικούς Eng, Natsios και Παναγιώτη
> 
> Trakakis_P2050684.jpg


Εξαιρετικο.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Καλησπέρα !

Επειδή μιλάμε για σπαθάτες πλώρες, για δείτε αυτές τις δυο και πείτε μου !

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Trakman

Αυτά είναι!!! Φανταστικές πλώρες, υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Eng

Απο την Ρωσία με αγαπη.... :Razz: 

30080029.jpg

Οταν ο άνθρωπος εχει γουστο ε??

----------


## Trakman

¶λλο ένα όμορφο σκαρί για τη συλλογή μας!
Indian Ocean
Για τους φίλους των ποντοπόρων!

Trakakis_P2100768.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μια ομορφη καλημερα που ελαβα σημερα το πρωι...

DSCN0306.JPGDSCN0305.JPGDSCN0303.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε Βικτωρα, ενα ομορφο σκαρι που ειχαμε ναυλωμενο για καποιο μικρο διαστημα το 90. Το λεγαμε ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ, αλλα κατοπιν το δωσαμε πισω. Εμενε σαν ΕΣΤΙΑ 1 στην Ελευσινα. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακομα εκει..

Αυτο κατασκευαστικε το 81 στην Αγγλια στα Smiths Docks Newcastle upon Tyne UK.

22060008.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητε Βικτωρα, ενα ομορφο σκαρι που ειχαμε ναυλωμενο για καποιο μικρο διαστημα το 90. Το λεγαμε ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ, αλλα κατοπιν το δωσαμε πισω. Εμενε σαν ΕΣΤΙΑ 1 στην Ελευσινα. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακομα εκει..
> 
> Αυτο κατασκευαστικε το 81 στην Αγγλια στα Smiths Docks Newcastle upon Tyne UK.
> 
> 22060008.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστώ, ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου διότι μου φαίνεται  δεν υπάρχει πλέον...Αρχικά ανήκε στη Geest Line κ αυτά τα δίδυμα φουγάρα ήταν χαρακτηριστικά γιά την εταιρεία. Έκανε βασικά Αγγλία-Καραίβική κ εκτός από τα φρούτα...έπαιρνε κ 12( ; ) επιβάτες. Το 1982 που έγινε ο πόλεμος στα Φώκλαντς επιτάχθηκε από το Αγγλικό Ναυτικό.
Προφανώς είχες/έχεις σχέση με την εταιρεία του Κομνηνού.

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε Βικτωρ μιλωντας στο παραπανω ποστ περι Falklands.
Να ενα ψυγειο Phoenix type. Τι εχουν αυτα ιδιαιτερο? Το Α deck ξεκιναει απο εκει που φαινεται το κουβουσι. Αυτο ειναι και το main deck (κατα το πληρωμα ή και εμενα στη κουβεντα) του πλοιου. Φωτο απο τα μερη αυτα.

DSC02493.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητε Βικτωρ μιλωντας στο παραπανω ποστ περι Falklands.
> Να ενα ψυγειο Phoenix type. Τι εχουν αυτα ιδιαιτερο? Το Α deck ξεκιναει απο εκει που φαινεται το κουβουσι. Αυτο ειναι και το main deck (κατα το πληρωμα ή και εμενα στη κουβεντα) του πλοιου. Φωτο απο τα μερη αυτα.
> 
> DSC02493.JPG


 Κλασικό γιαπωνέζικο του 90κάτι. Nαυλώνετε από την Seatrade; Φαντάζομαι να φορτώνετε ψάρια από τα νησιά.

----------


## Eng

> Κλασικό γιαπωνέζικο του 90κάτι. Nαυλώνετε από την Seatrade; Φαντάζομαι να φορτώνετε ψάρια από τα νησιά.


Οπως παντα σωστα φιλε μου. Για την ακριβεια ειναι ναυλωμενο απο εμας για time charter απο την Seatrade που το διαχειριζεται. Ειναι που λεμε στο pool της Seatrade. Καλο και γρηγορο σκαρι. Εκει μεταφορτωνουμε απο ψαραδικα. Γι' αυτο και τα ψυγεια τα λεμε carriers.

----------


## kalypso

πρωινή άφιξη του CHAITEN στα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκίδος στην Αυλίδα!
chaiten.jpgchaiten1.jpgchaiten2.jpgchaiten3.jpg
ευχαριστώ πολύ τον κ.Νικόλαο Γοργορίνη για την πληροφόρηση!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιαπωνέζικο κ κομμάτι μιάς μεγάλης κοινοπραξίας από  ό,τι βλέπετε!

----------


## kalypso

*CHIQUITA BREMEN* χθεσινές φωτογραφίες στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος...αυτή τη στιγμή πλέει προς Γιβραλτάρ
                     IMO:*9014755*                 , MMSI:*309075000*                  , Call Sign:*C6VR4*                  , Flag:*Bahamas (BS)* 
Gross Tonnage:*10842* , Deadweight:*12890 t* , Length &#215; Breadth:*156.53m &#215; 23.5m* 
Year Built:*1992* 
DSC_0732.jpgDSC_0738o.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ωραια βαπόρια τα ψυγεία, πολλά απο αυτά έχουν όμορφες γραμμές, Ναυτικές! Πάμε να δουμε το *TRANSPORTER* στη Σύρο το 2002, ναυπηγημένο στη Σεβίλλη της Ισπανίας το 1990, 9867 dwt. 

ΤRANSPORTER SYROS NEORION 2002.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρίν δέκα χρόνια το Ψυγείο *WILD LOTUS* με πορεία για το Νεώριο, αρκετά βαποράκια της Εταιρείας τότε προτιμούσαν το Ναυπηγείο για τις επισκευές τους. WILD LOTUS Ναυπήγηση Ιwagi Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 1998, 10139 DWT.

wild lotus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρίν δέκα χρόνια το Ψυγείο *WILD LOTUS* με πορεία για το Νεώριο, αρκετά βαποράκια της Εταιρείας τότε προτιμούσαν το Ναυπηγείο για τις επισκευές τους. WILD LOTUS Ναυπήγηση Ιwagi Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 1998, 10139 DWT.
> 
> wild lotus.jpg


 Aκριβώς δεν ήταν εταιρεία.Ήταν pool μεταξύ Ιαπώνων κ Σουηδών. Αυτά τα ιαπωνικά ψυγεία μέχρι την εποχή που είχαν κρένια κ όχι σκέτα κοντέινερ επάνω,ήταν πανέμορφα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *MARBELLA CARRIER* 9357 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Πολωνία το 1996, κάποιοι θα το θυμούνται παλιότερα δεμένο για πολύ καιρό στο Πέραμα σαν PIERRE DOUX.

DSCN5761.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *MARBELLA CARRIER* 9357 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Πολωνία το 1996, κάποιοι θα το θυμούνται παλιότερα δεμένο για πολύ καιρό στο Πέραμα σαν PIERRE DOUX.
> 
> DSCN5761.jpg


Κατασκευής Γδύνια 1995  B&W 20.6 kts. Oι Πολωνοί είχαν παράδοση στα ψυγεία από τον καιρό του ανατολικού μπλοκ.Μαζί με το αδελφό ex LOUIS PASTEUR ανήκαν κάποτε στον Ρέστη.Διαχειρίζεται από την αγγλική Norbulk Shipping.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι. Ευχαριστούμε!!!
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


 Τα ψυγεία εξακολουθούν να είναι από τα ωραία βαπόρια παρ' 'ολη την κοντεϊνερoποίηση.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Τα ψυγεία εξακολουθούν να είναι από τα ωραία βαπόρια παρ' 'ολη την κοντεϊνερoποίηση.


Όντως!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manoubras 33

> Τα ψυγεία εξακολουθούν να είναι από τα ωραία βαπόρια παρ' 'ολη την κοντεϊνερoποίηση.


Ναι συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτό. Μόλις βρώ χρόνο θα προσθέσω και αλλα βαπόρια, κάπου στα κιτάπια μου υπάρχουν μπανανάδικα με καταπέλτη στη πρύμη θυμάμαι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε αυτό. Μόλις βρώ χρόνο θα προσθέσω και αλλα βαπόρια, κάπου στα κιτάπια μου υπάρχουν μπανανάδικα με καταπέλτη στη πρύμη θυμάμαι.


 Λες κάποια ρο-ρό/ψυγεία,εταιρεία Horn Line.

----------


## manoubras 33

Όμορφη πρύμη και φρεσκοβαμμένο το βαπόρι στη φωτογραφία, *WILD PEONY* ναυπήγηση Iwagi Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 1998 10110 dwt

DSCN3902.jpg
Σύρος 2011

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όμορφη πρύμη και φρεσκοβαμμένο το βαπόρι στη φωτογραφία, *WILD PEONY* ναυπήγηση Iwagi Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 1998 10110 dwt
> 
> DSCN3902.jpg
> Σύρος 2011


Σπάνιο γιά ψυγείο να κρατάει τόσα χρόνια το ίδιο όνομα.Τώρα το διαχειρίζονται Γερμανοί.
Αυτά τα κουκλίστικα γιαπωνέζικα ψυγεία είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση με τις μπρίζες που υπάρχουν γιά ψυχόμενα κοντέινερ στα κοντεινεράδικα

----------


## manoubras 33

*HORNCLIFF* πήγε για διάλυση στην Τουρκία στα διαλυτήρια της Αλιαγα το 2017. 9160 DWT Ναυπήγηση Κροατία 1992 Uljanik Shipyard. Ανεβάζω κ μια απο πρύμα να δούμε και τον καταπέλτη.

DSCN1237.jpg DSCN0823.jpg
Σεπτ. 2014

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *HORNCLIFF* πήγε για διάλυση στην Τουρκία στα διαλυτήρια της Αλιαγα το 2017. 9160 DWT Ναυπήγηση Κροατία 1992 Uljanik Shipyard. Ανεβάζω κ μια απο πρύμα να δούμε και τον καταπέλτη.
> 
> DSCN1237.jpg DSCN0823.jpg
> Σεπτ. 2014


Ωραίο βαπόρι,το θυμάμαι

----------


## manoubras 33

Το ψυγείο *IVORY GIRL* μετά απο δεξαμενισμό το 2008. 10379 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 1996 στην Ιαπωνία Shikoku Dockyard, το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστει σε BALTIC PURPLE.

IVORY GIRL.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ψυγείο *IVORY GIRL* μετά απο δεξαμενισμό το 2008. 10379 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 1996 στην Ιαπωνία Shikoku Dockyard, το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστει σε BALTIC PURPLE.
> 
> IVORY GIRL.jpg


Όμορφο βαπόρι.Τώρα είναι γερμανικής πλοιοκτησίας με σημαία Μπαχάμες.

----------


## manoubras 33

*CROWN TOPAZ* 10318 DWT Ναυπήγηση Iwagi Shipbuilding Ιαπωνία 1999

DSCN39059.jpg
Σύρος 2011

----------


## manoubras 33

Ράδα Σύρου 19/9/2022
Το φορτηγό ψυγείο *GREEN CRYSTAL* της Νορβηγικής Green Reefer Shipping προερχόμενο από κάποιο ναυπηγείο της Τουζλα, με προορισμό τα κανάρια νησιά.
6101 DWT Ναυπήγηση Νορβηγία 1992

DSCN3565.JPG

----------

